# Worst POTUS since WWII



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

and I would say "ever" is Obama. Just the start as his unfavorable numbers are going to climb further as Trump has more success and more of Barry's crimes are exposed.



> President Obama has topped predecessor George W. Bush in another poll, but not one he would like.
> 
> In a new Quinnipiac University Poll, 33% named Obama the worst president since World War II, and 28% put Bush at the bottom of post-war presidents.
> 
> "Over the span of 69 years of American history and 12 presidencies, President Barack Obama finds himself with President George W. Bush at the bottom of the popularity barrel," said Tim Malloy, assistant director of the Quinnipiac University Poll.


https://www.usatoday.com/story/theoval/2014/07/02/obama-george-w-bush-quinnipiac-poll-reagan-clinton/11985837/

http://www.quinnipiac.edu/news-and-events/quinnipiac-university-poll/national/release-detail?ReleaseID=2056


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

As time goes by...as more information is uncovered, regardless if he is ever brought before a judge....people will see him for what he is.

*The enemy of the United States of America.*


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Gee...that's too bad...NOT 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if it wasn't for his overall sweetness the Peanut Man would be right in there also ....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> if it wasn't for his overall sweetness the Peanut Man would be right in there also ....


I don't think Carter ever weaponized the agencies that are supposed to work in an unbiased manner for all Americans.

His policies may have sucked but he didn't lead a criminal enterprise like Obama did/does.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Carter was terrible and incompetent for the office. Obama was just anti American as well as a bumbler.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Carter was terrible and incompetent for the office. Obama was just anti American as well as a bumbler.


Before we give Carter a pass for incompetence, I would like to remind y'all he was a member of the Trilateral Commission before resigning to run for office. Rockefeller and Brzezinski prompted him to run.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Too many times our politicians are only worried about their own bank accounts. We should be standing up as one to hold these bastards accountable. We hire them to do a job for us, then sit back and let them do whatever they want to without consequence . Try to do the same thing on your job... I seriously doubt your boss would give you more than one chance if that. The big problem is officials who don't care about the future or well being of our country. The bigger problem though is apathy. It is the old " I don't want to get involved, or it's not my place."
When we as the population stand up and speak out for ourselves, add to that replacing old tired dead asses in Washington with people who care... Then and only then will we make America great again! Thanks for 
Intending.
Should read, thanks for listening


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Robie said:


> I don't think Carter ever weaponized the agencies that are supposed to work in an unbiased manner for all Americans.
> 
> His policies may have sucked but he didn't lead a criminal enterprise like Obama did/does.


doesn't matter - the guy was a bumbler and if he was more despided as a person - the two together would be dragging him down ....

Billy Bob is almost in the same category - did little and had to do little during the 8 years - he was a more a lazy lott than even Obammy ....

going to be a picnic for the guy following the Trump Administration - unless he's out to bring down the US like Obammy - foreign relations should be half decent shape and the economy flying like nothing in the past 60+ years ...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> Before we give Carter a pass for incompetence, I would like to remind y'all he was a member of the Trilateral Commission before resigning to run for office. Rockefeller and Brzezinski prompted him to run.


Thanks for jarring my memory.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Carter was bad. But he was played by a Democrat congress. Of course he went willingly. Obama sit out to destroy America . Big difference in the two.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Denton said:


> Before we give Carter a pass for incompetence, I would like to remind y'all he was a member of the Trilateral Commission before resigning to run for office. Rockefeller and Brzezinski prompted him to run.


don't know if incompetence is the correct word for him - it was more his whole demeanor and his moral/ethical commitment that wasn't correct for the job ... the whole homespun Mom Carter, Billy Boy and brat Amy and the peanut farmer just didn't jive well with the times ... don't know if he was actually weak or just perceived as such - but the Russians just ate the guy alive and then the Iran fiasco ....

the guy's tenure did more for Reagan than anything else ....


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I personally don't like where they have Nixon. He tried to make the military have a half way decent wage. He was they ONLY president to have the balls to go to China. (Whether you like the out come or not). And the ONLY commander and Chief to back his men to the end. And he is a disgrace for doing that, but look how many have come after him and done much worse with nothing happening to them politically.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Has anyone have looked into how days [email protected]$$ spend golfing vs Trump at this point??


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Has anyone have looked into how days [email protected]$$ spend golfing vs Trump at this point??


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Worst POTUS since WWII? My answer is George Soros. He's been in there what, 2-3 times?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gunn said:


> I personally don't like where they have Nixon. He tried to make the military have a half way decent wage. He was they ONLY president to have the balls to go to China. (Whether you like the out come or not). And the ONLY commander and Chief to back his men to the end. And he is a disgrace for doing that, but look how many have come after him and done much worse with nothing happening to them politically.


 Nixon did just try to help US military earn a better living he did something about it. I for one Got Nixion's pay raise, Time in service and A pay grade increase in the same pay period. We got paid in cash I argued they were over paying me.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Nixon did just try to help US military earn a better living he did something about it. I for one Got Nixion's pay raise, Time in service and A pay grade increase in the same pay period. We got paid in cash I argued they were over paying me.


I remember when I received the pay raise, I thought I was on mahogany row. A E1 getting $220.00 a month, unbelievable.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

speaking of Nixon - they called him Tricky Dick because he had the wiles & tenacity of a street gutter fighter - some of that in the Trumps - not exactly the worst attribute for a US prez to have when the country is as far down the old poop chute as it is ....


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

RedLion said:


> and I would say "ever" is Obama. Just the start as his unfavorable numbers are going to climb further as Trump has more success and more of Barry's crimes are exposed.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/theoval/2014/07/02/obama-george-w-bush-quinnipiac-poll-reagan-clinton/11985837/
> 
> http://www.quinnipiac.edu/news-and-events/quinnipiac-university-poll/national/release-detail?ReleaseID=2056


Thank GOD he was not president in WW2! Look at the headline!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Bleach said:


> Thank GOD he was not president in WW2! Look at the headline!


my worst nitemare for all 8 years of Obammy's reign of terror was that a country/mass population threat would occur - and the guy wouldn't act or allow the country to react ... and as anyone could see >>>> Congress wouldn't do boo about him ...


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

Congress is still impotent.


----------

